# echarse un pato (vomitar)



## Minchu

Hola gente! Disculpen la frase un tanto asquerosa, es una forma de decir "vomitar" en Argentina. Quisiera saber si hay una expresion parecida en ingles, mas alla de throw up, bring up o vomit. Muchas gracias!


----------



## juandiego

Yo he oido:
*To barf*


----------



## juandiego

¡Ah! y otra que me contó un amigo de NY:
*To call Chicago*.
Aunque no sé si esta era casi como una clave entre amigos.


----------



## Conejillo

"To puke"

He had way too much to drink. He puked his guts up!

[Sorry for the unpleasant image  ]


----------



## Minchu

Mil gracias! Siempre me sorprende lo rapido que responden :-D


----------



## faranji

Conejillo said:


> "To puke"
> 
> He had way too much to drink. He puked his guts up!
> 
> [Sorry for the unpleasant image  ]


 
Is "puke" really such a bad word?

It's always somehow puzzled me how people tend to get quite offended by it, especially girls.

For example, you'd say "This dinner you cooked for me tastes like puke" and they give you this vexed look.

C'mon, it's _just_ a word.


----------



## alexacohen

Possibly someone won't like this one either, but it's my favourite:

"To kneel before the big white porcelain god".


----------



## david13

alexacohen said:


> Possibly someone won't like this one either, but it's my favourite:
> 
> "To kneel before the big white god".



First  time I ever heard that expression and I love it!  Thanks, alexa!



faranji said:


> Is "puke" really such a bad word?
> 
> It's always somehow puzzled me how people tend to get quite offended by it, especially girls.
> 
> For example, you'd say "This dinner you cooked for me tastes like puke" and they give you this vexed look.
> 
> C'mon, it's _just_ a word.



I've never done a scientific poll, but I don't think "puke" is such a bad word. But, "The dinner you cooked for me tastes like puke" is pretty insulting, don't you think? At the same time, if you said, "The dinner you cooked for me tastes like vomit" your host(ess) is likely to be just as insulted.  If you say that often I think you'll end up buying or cooking many of your  own dinners!


----------



## faranji

Oh, I see. So there's nothing inherently wrong with the word itself. That's pretty reassuring to know because, jeez man, going by the look on this girl's face I was starting to fear I had no table manners or something!


----------



## alexacohen

david13 said:


> First time I ever heard that expression and I love it! Thanks, alexa!


It was pretty popular some time ago among the students at Cambridge University. 
Or so my cousin, who was a student there, told me.
To kneel before the big white porcelain god was the usual way of ending their nights of binge drinking, and no one thought it strange. The really bad thing, apparently, was when someone ended up actually sleeping with it!


----------



## david13

faranji said:


> Oh, I see. So there's nothing inherently wrong with the word itself. That's pretty reassuring to know because, jeez man, going by the look on this girl's face I was starting to fear I had no table manners or something!



Faranji, unless you are kidding, you obviously only read as much of my message as fed into your pre-conceived notion that words are only words and that "puke" is not an absolutely horrible word. 

Please read my whole message.  If you told a girl that the dinner she made you tasted like puke and she did not look at you as if she'd made a huge mistake by inviting you over, I'd think she was really a loser.


----------



## speedier

To speak to God on the big white telephone? (saying oh god! while looking deep into the toilet bowl - well, looking deep could be an exaggeration - more like a glazed, blank stare I suppose, but it's been so long that I can't remember properly )


----------



## speedier

Oh! Then there's puking up a rainbow, and:

http://billyscolon.blogspot.com/2006/02/do-you-know-one-about-frog-and.html


----------



## Kangy

I know another one! 

*to chunder*

History has it that when prisoners where taken to Australia on ships, they usually felt sick. They used to run and throw _down_ the ship into the sea. But there could be someone else below, so they screamed "Wat*ch under*!" just a second before vomiting.


----------



## faranji

david13 said:


> Faranji, unless you are kidding,


 
Sorry, David, I thought Jack Handey's one-liner was better known.

Two more I like:

*to lose lunch*

*to toss cookies*


----------



## david13

faranji said:


> Sorry, David, I thought Jack Handey's one-liner was better known.
> 
> Two more I like:
> 
> *to lose **your ** lunch (or other possessive pronoun)*
> 
> *to toss **your **cookies* *(or other possessive pronoun)*



Faranji, You did not directly quite Jack Handley's one-liner. In any event, I  probably did not  watch _Saturday Night Live_ enough when he was on the show. And sometimes I do take things  too literally.   My apologies for thinking you strange!


----------



## faranji

Please, David, there's no need to apologize at all for thinking me strange.

About your corrections, I've heard things like 'I'm about to lose lunch' or 'She looks like she's gonna toss cookies' quite a few times. They're certainly less common, but are they wrong? Is the possessive really imperative?


----------



## david13

faranji said:


> Please, David, there's no need to apologize at all for thinking me strange.
> 
> About your corrections, I've heard things like 'I'm about to lose lunch' or 'She looks like she's gonna toss cookies' quite a few times. They're certainly less common, but are they wrong? Is the possessive really imperative?



Hi Faranji, I personally have never heard "I'm about to lose lunch" or "She looks like she's gonna toss cookies" (without the possessive pronoun) and it sounds very non-native that way.  

On the other hand, "I'm about to eat lunch" is a perfectly fine construction, the possessive pronoun "my" being completely optional. Only if I said "I'm about to eat lunch" and then ate _your_ lunch instead of mine, would the omission of the pronoun be an issue.

Be all that as it may, "I'm about to lose lunch" sounds very foreign.


----------



## EmilyD

I agree with david13 about the pronouns, but perhaps the idiom is distinct in British English...

Not my favorite, however, not rare:
*
"to blow chunks"* 

Welcome to WR, *Minchu *!
_
Nomi_


----------



## Conejillo

EmilyD said:


> I agree with david13 about the pronouns, but perhaps the idiom is distinct in British English...


 
I also agree with david13 about the posessive pronouns, even in British English!

However "tossing your cookies" is not a common expression in British English - people would probably understand it, but it's definitely an "Americanism".


----------



## mullet57

Otra palabra  “up chuck”


----------



## faranji

I googled a bit. There's more than 800 hits for "to toss cookies", and some 3,800 for "to toss one's/my/your/his/her/etc. cookies" all together. 

One of the hits for "to toss cookies" is about a life-size Cookie Monster into whose mouth children are asked to toss cookies for some coordination skills assessment. I could've lived without learning that one. 

Another hit was this one



cuchuflete said:


> A rather impolite one, from college days...
> 
> to be faced.
> 
> This is a euphemism for someone who was s__t-faced, or in blow-lunch condition.
> 
> To blow lunch, or course, was to toss cookies, or hurl or.....


----------



## gvergara

Minchu said:


> *¡*Hola gente! Disculpen la frase un tanto asquerosa, es una forma de decir "vomitar" en Argentina. Quisiera saber si hay una expresi*ó*n parecida en inglés, m*á*s all*á* de throw up, bring up o vomit. *¡*Muchas gracias!





Minchu said:


> *¡*Mil gracias! Siempre me sorprende lo r*á*pido que responden :-D


Hola Minchu, no olvides puntuar correctamente.

Cuidado con decir _echar(se) un pato_ a un chileno; es una manera muy informal de decir que tuviste sexo con alguien.

Gonzalo


----------



## Minchu

¡Hola Gonzalo! ¡Gracias por la observación y por la advertencia! :-D Nunca pensé que existieran tantas formas de decir "vomitar", ¡me han sorprendido! Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## gvergara

Minchu said:


> ¡Hola Gonzalo! ¡Gracias por la observación y por la advertencia! :-D Nunca pensé que existieran tantas formas de decir "vomitar", ¡me han sorprendido! Gracias nuevamente.


De  nada, nos vemos

Gonzalo


----------



## Inkulto

hello

In Chile the phase *echarse un pato o echar un pato * mean "have sex"


----------



## duncandhu

I like "to do a technicolor yawn"

Just one of many from the Viz Profanisaurus.

Saludos
Duncan


----------



## mijoch

Do a technicolour yawn


----------



## Pablo Ingles

Hola a todos,  

I too like the expression *chunder *! Good old Aussies don't you love them ? 
My all time favourite euphamism is *It's pizza time !!! * 

Regards P


----------



## Mirlo

And the good all "to vomit"  :sick:


----------



## david13

Nunca deja de sorprenderme los asuntos que engendran los hilos más largos.


----------



## izani1

To ralph

To talk to Ralph on the big white phone


----------

